
“Project Loom: Modern Scalable Concurrency for the Java” – Ron Pressler - SureshG
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23HjZBOIshY
======
zelphirkalt
It's always funny, when Java seems to be from another timeline than the rest
of the universe. If "modern" means for Java "what others had decades ago" then
yes, that's modern. It seems like that with Java. Lambda expressions? In Java
8, when they were available in other languages since the 80s or even earlier.
So modern! Scalable concurrency using lightweight processes? For how long does
Erlang have this? When did Concurrent ML come out?

These are all attempts to get Java back to being merely acceptable again,
lacking behind in decades.

